# aktuelle und geplante kompakte Smartphones



## Meldryt (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem aktuellen "kompakten" Smartphone mit guter Ausstattung (schnell, gute Kamera, ausreichend Speicher).
Mit kompakt meine ich zwischen 5 und 6 Zoll (Ja 6 Zoll darf man inzwischen als kompakt bezeichnen  )
Leider gibt es da nicht mehr viel auf dem Markt und es wird in Zukunft auch nicht besser. 
(Sony führt seine Compact Reihe nicht mehr fort und das neue S11e wird laut Gerüchten auch wesentlich größer.)

Meine Wahl fällt wahrscheinlich auf das Samsung Galaxy S10e, nur der Akku scheint da echt nicht so doll zu sein.

Alternativ gäbe es da noch das Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact. Leider etwas dick und schwer, beim Display wurde Platz verschenkt.
Vorgänger hatten schon mit Temperaturproblemen zu kämpfen (Kamera wegen Überhitzung nicht mehr benutzbar), ka wie es da jetzt aussieht.

Alternativen noch Xiaomi Mi 9 SE. Gerade noch kompakt. Preis Leistung sonst ganz gut.

Oder IPhone XR. Nicht meine Preisliga.

Google Pixel 3. Teurer und schwächer als S10e.

Hab ich noch was vergessen?
Sind neue kompakte Modelle in Aussicht für 2020?


----------



## sam10k (31. Dezember 2019)

Meldryt schrieb:


> Leider gibt es da nicht mehr viel auf dem Markt und es wird in Zukunft auch nicht besser.



richtig erkannt, aber nicht nur das.
sämtliche aktuelle smart phones die "normale" größen haben und wertig verarbeitet sind, sind sehr teuer.
phablet bomber bekommt man hingegen hinterhergeschmissen.

u.a. ein grund, warum ich bereits den zweiten akku im huawei p9 habe und wenn das so weitergeht mit neuen smart phones, dann wird es ggf. sogar noch den dritten akku erleben.

ich denke mit einem iphone 7 machst du nichts falsch, hat halt im gegensatz zum android lager die neuste ios version. dafür gibt es abstriche bei der displaygröße. das iphone 6,7,8 hat halt ziemlich viel rand und der home button nimmt auch viel platz weg.


----------

